# Morrowind



## Esioul (May 9, 2004)

Anyone ever played it? I've been playing it on and off for about 8 months now. It's ok, but I can never think what to do. I mean, the quests are all so hard. I love Vivec though, somehow- it's so complex, I mean there's all those levels of all those different buildings, even those canals underneath.


----------



## Hypes (May 9, 2004)

I'm playing Morrowind as well. I've been digressing off to Mournhold though, for the Tribulation expansion quest. That's a great city, as well, with the old city acting as its foundation.

I never did explore Vivec all that much. I suppose I shall have to.


----------



## Esioul (May 9, 2004)

What is Mournhold like?

Vivec is lovely, if you're like me and a little bit scared of wandering outside on your own (I hate that gorge between Balmora and Vivec which is full of rats and worms and things). And the weather is actually very nice there- you can also walk around most parts of it in total safety and admire the mice weather.


----------



## Hypes (May 9, 2004)

No walking around for me. I have some +1000 Acrobatics scrolls that come in handy for travel. I can say, though, that the outer atmosphere of Morrowind is a bit grimy.

Mournhold is very hostile, or at least that is my impression. It doesn't have the sense of scale that Vivec has, which is odd considering it is the capitol city of Morrowind. I've been tasked to infiltrate the Mournhold Temple, though, which should prove interesting. And not to mention quite increase their hostility towards me. :|

If you don't enjoy the company of rats then I suggest you stay away from the Sewers. Rats are the least fiends you encounter in there.


----------



## Esioul (May 9, 2004)

Worms are horrid too. Is Mournhold only in the expansion then? 

Caves are nasty as well- don't ever go into those. There's ALWAYS something nasty at the far end.


----------



## Hypes (May 9, 2004)

Actually, there is another expansion, _Bloodmoon_ which adds Solstheim, an island up north of Vvardenfel. I've yet to explore it, however. I think I'll do that soon.


----------



## Esioul (May 9, 2004)

I haven't got any of the expansions, but the place seems endless anyway. Did you ever meet Maurie? My brother killed her for her clothes and I was very angry with him.


----------



## Hypes (May 9, 2004)

I don't think so, but my recollection might be a bit off. Where was she?


----------



## Esioul (May 9, 2004)

Hanging around not far from Vivec, I think. She's really soppy and she always asks you to find her boyfriend, who she met for all of five minutes or something, and she gives you one of her gloves and you have to give it to him. He flirted with me and gave me a note and I gave it to her and she didn't give me anything. Still not worth killing her though.


----------



## Hypes (May 9, 2004)

In Ebonheart?

I think I wiped out the entire city, actually...


----------



## Esioul (May 9, 2004)

He may have been there. I think she was just hanging around outside. Lucky not to get attacked by worms.


----------



## Hypes (May 9, 2004)

Aren't those worms around level 2, anyway?


----------



## Esioul (May 9, 2004)

They're everywhere. I don't think there's levels as such, not in the one I play anyway. They just jump about and chase me, almost as bad as the rats. The ring is with the rats, they scare me a lot so I kill them, but when they die they sort of sqeual pathetically and fall over looking sad, so I feel sorry for them and feel mean about killing them. I really hate the rats.


----------



## Hypes (May 9, 2004)

Sorry, but that's hilarious.


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 10, 2004)

BigMacScanlan tried to get me into this a while back - I actually thought Morrowmind was a film, though. (oops!)

  Sounds addictive, though.


----------



## Hypes (May 10, 2004)

It can be. Awfully extensive world, actually. With its depth you can really tell some work has gone into creating it. It's a lesson in world-crafting. 

However, if you're after an RPG, _Knights of the Old Repblic_ is a better game.


----------



## Morning Star (May 11, 2004)

Well, thats debatable. While I did really enjoy KOTOR, I found it to be far more linear in comparison to Morrowind. In KOTOR, you have to follow a set path, do not have the freedom to steal from shops, or manipulate ordinary objects. Whilst I know this is not what makes a good RPG, I feel a good RPG is something which has depth and flexibility.

Morrowind allows you to deviate from the the main plot completely. You can do it after youve beefed yourself up a bit, or never at all. Even after completing it, the games open endedness allows you to fulfill all the quests you may have missed out on.

Also, the Construction Kit that came with Morrowind allows you to customise the game completely (the extent of which, dependant on your skill and knowledge of the Kit of course.)

Its just my opinion, of course, but I feel if its depth and and non-linearity youre after, Morrowind is the one to choose.


----------



## Hypes (May 11, 2004)

I don't see how KOTOR is linear at all! It's one of the more unlinear RPGs out in a long time.

Interactment with the world might be slightly limited outside of what moves the plot/sub-plots, but the storyline itself is far from linear. I mean, there are two entirely different storylines which you can follow, even mix!

I can agree with you that Morrowind has extensively more depth to it, but personally, I feel the strict accordance to the storyline enhances the experience instead of lowers it. I never felt much involved with the quests - even the main quest - unlike KOTOR where the entire thing was a very gripping experience.

Morrowind just feels too diluted in comparison.


----------



## Morning Star (May 11, 2004)

I'm just bitter because I couldnt kill that fat Hutt in the battle arena who gave me that stupid name!


----------



## Hypes (May 11, 2004)

The fact that you can kill _anyone_ you like (well, don't like) is nice in Morrowind.


----------

